# How to find out what sites are being called?



## bokou (Feb 1, 2012)

Without running something like firebug and going through each and every line, is there a plugin for firefox or something that will let me know what external sites are being called?

Reason: We run websense here at my work (I hate it..) and some of the pages the employees need load but then a few javascript functions don't work. If the IP is left totally open (no websense) then the javascript functions work properly. I noticed the jquery on one page is being pulled from ajax.googleapis.com. I added that to the allowed sites, no dice. Added all of google.com to the allowed sites, no dice. There's the possibility that there's another one tucked away that's preventing whatever external script from being called on b/c websense is blocking it.

Any suggestions?

update: unblocking all "search engines and portals" seems to work, I just don't need to leave all of that open, I need to know exactly what's being called so I can unblock that one specific script/page.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 1, 2012)

May not be the most simple way to get a list, but Live HTTP Headers for Firefox would show the calls to other sites, as well as which ones are open and which ones are still being blocked.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Feb 5, 2012)

Open Firebug, click to the 'Net' tab, refresh the page, click on 'Status' to sort it descending and all your blocked domains will jump to the top of the list.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 1, 2012)

You could use something like WireShark between your gateway and your ISP and filter by HTTP traffic on port 80 if you want really low level information. It should be able to easily tell you where the requests are going and coming from as well as the raw data associated with each request/response.


----------



## Dolph (Mar 9, 2012)

Its not really a plugin, but we use Fiddler for debugging web errors with servers, very detailed and descriptive, wireshark is also good, but id suggest Fiddler.


----------

